# handicap score...



## Tinman (Jun 15, 2007)

hello ladies and gentlemen... i was wondering if there was a site that you all knew of that i can use to get my handicap... i can get it at my local course on the pro shops computer... but was hoping to use my own computer, ive heard of some of the regulars there snooping in on players to view their info...
if you all can help me with this, i would be most appreciative...

Tinman


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Tinman said:


> hello ladies and gentlemen... i was wondering if there was a site that you all knew of that i can use to get my handicap... i can get it at my local course on the pro shops computer... but was hoping to use my own computer, ive heard of some of the regulars there snooping in on players to view their info...
> if you all can help me with this, i would be most appreciative...
> 
> Tinman


What do you mean "snooping"? The reason for having a handicap is so that you can be evenly matched with others, and the only way to do it is to have the info available to view. Before the proliferation of computers, we used to get adhesive labels to stick on a wallet card to show to the guys we were playing with. Now to view anyone in one's own club, just pick his name from the membership list. But all this shows is handicap info, there isn't any (or shouldn't be) any personal information there. Having this handicap info right out and easily available is at least a step toward minimizing the opportunity for sandbagging.

As far as I know there is no way to hide your info from your fellow club members if you maintain an official handicap. If you use one of the free online tracking sites, you will be able to keep it secret, but it will be useless for anything other than for personal reference. You won't be able to use it in competition.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Here is a site where you can get the Handicap program for free, and use on your home computer....

Golf Handicap Trackers


----------



## Tinman (Jun 15, 2007)

thanks for the responses... 
fourputt... im not sure what all info is on that computer at the club house... maybe it is just the handicap info... i havent looked, i just know and have been talked to by other golfers that have looked up this info and have talked rudely about other players and their handicaps... you know, like, what the computer says is a players handicap, and the way the player actually plays... i was just under the assumption that there was more than just handicap info there... 
ive only been playing the game a little over a year, so im still green, not sure of all the answers... i was just looking for a way to get my handicap without everyone at the club seeing... UNTIL my game tightens up and i dont feel embarassed about it... then i would go to the club computer and let it figure my handicap...

does any of that make any sense, or am i just rambling... lol

again, thanks for any help i can get... 
i know theres lots of knowledge here for the hacker...


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

In a nutshell, it takes the course difficulty, which changes depending on what tees you play, or if you are male or female, and rates it against what score you acheive. So one course's 75 may be another course's 78. You get an index for that score.

The index is indicative of what a golfer will shoot on his or her best scoring day. This is why you see those types of reactions. A golfer that routinely shoots in the low 80s and high 70s, but has a few rounds in the mid 70s, may have an index of 3 or 4 if the rounds are played on a fairly difficult course. Since the course difficulty, assigned by the USGA, is factored into the handicap index for these scores, such a low number is certainly feasible.

Now someone who plays to a 30 handicap on a certain course and routinely shoots low 90s, but fails to turn them in, well we call them sandbaggers. Usually they use their incredibly high handicaps to 'cheat' in tournament play. Even a gross 100 with a 30 handicap is a net 70...


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Tinman said:


> thanks for the responses...
> fourputt... im not sure what all info is on that computer at the club house... maybe it is just the handicap info... i havent looked, i just know and have been talked to by other golfers that have looked up this info and have talked rudely about other players and their handicaps... you know, like, what the computer says is a players handicap, and the way the player actually plays... i was just under the assumption that there was more than just handicap info there...
> ive only been playing the game a little over a year, so im still green, not sure of all the answers... i was just looking for a way to get my handicap without everyone at the club seeing... UNTIL my game tightens up and i dont feel embarassed about it... then i would go to the club computer and let it figure my handicap...
> 
> ...


The point of my post was just that if you want to play in club events you HAVE to have an official handicap. If you are just tracking it for personal interest then any of the many internet handicap sites will do, but it will be hard to find anyone who believes you if you can't provide evidence from a recognized handicapping organization. That is all the GHIN system does... it provides documentary evidence of your current handicap index, the trend... usually shows the course handicap for your home course, and the list of scores that were submitted for handicap purposes.

I wouldn't worry about what anyone says... if you are honest about the rounds you play and submit for handicap, then it shouldn't really matter what they think. You will always run into jerks... just try to play with guys who you have fun with, and avoid the idiots that you will find in any club. :dunno:


----------



## Tinman (Jun 15, 2007)

right on fourputt... 
thanks again for all the help...
you guys and gals are great... im glad i found this forum...


----------



## beachbuzzard (Jun 14, 2007)

Tinman, I have a Excel spreadsheet that calculates handicap also. I like to keep my own records of my rounds because GHIN only tracks the last 20 rounds. My spreadsheet allows the older scores to move down but still be viewable. I like to reference scores I had in previous years at different courses that I moght play only once or twice a year. 

I could email it to you (or anyone else interested in using it), it isn't too difficult to use. You can email me at [email protected] if interested. You have to know the course rating and the slope of each course you play before entering. That info is usually on your scorecard, but can also be looked up at the GHIN website. 

BTW, agree with everything fourputt said... if you're going to want to play in club events of any type you'll need to sign up with them for a USGA membership and track your scores there too. I'm not sure why you care if others look at your scores or why they would even care, but if you're that sensitive to it then you can track yourself, but it just won't be official for anything.


----------

